# chez o dans



## emarebe

Si dice "On achète de la viande chez le boucher" ma " On achète de la viande dans un boucherie".

Volevo sapere se la preposizione "dans" è corretta e se si possono usare anche altre preposizioni.

Grazie per il vostro aiuto.


----------



## DearPrudence

Le tue frasi sono corrette:
*"On achète de la viande chez**le boucher."*
*"On achète de la viande dans un boucherie."*

chez + persona
dans un/une + negozio

Non penso che si possa usare un'altra preposizione qui.


----------



## emarebe

Grazie DearPrudence.
Altro dubbio sullo stesso argomento: si dice "J'achète un magazine dans la maison de la presse" oppure "J'achète un magazine dans une maison de la presse"?

Grazie ancora


----------



## The_Unicorn

Si dice "dans la" se stai parlando di una maison de la presse specifica, per esempio "dans *la* maison de la presse en bas de chez moi ". Se stai parlando di qualsiasi maison de la presse, allora è "*une* maison de la presse". Comunque in francese, direi piutosto "buraliste" (che vende anche il tabacco) che "maison de la presse". Ma questo è solo il mio parere.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, ottima domanda!
In realtà, "la maison de la presse" è il nome di una marca.
Ecco perché direi io: *"Je vais à la maison de la presse"* (come direi: "Je vais à Leclerc / à Intermarché" (*à + nome della catena (di supermercati)*)
Ma penso che:
*"Je vais dans une maison de la presse"* anche sia possibile (si può dire: "Je vais dans un Leclerc...")

E si può dire:
*"J'achète un magazine chez le/un marchand de journaux."*

Ma aspettiamo oltre opinioni perche non sono sicura


----------



## Marie3933

Pour les compléments de lieu, le français a tendance à employer
- à+ article défini (à la boucherie, au supermarché, à l'école)
- dans + article indéfini (dans une boucherie, dans un supermarché)

- chez + personne (chez le coiffeur, chez moi, chez nos amis, chez Pierre)


----------



## The_Unicorn

Marie3933 said:


> Pour les compléments de lieu, le français a tendance à employer
> - à+ article défini (à la boucherie, au supermarché, à l'école)
> - dans + article indéfini (dans une boucherie, dans un supermarché)
> 
> - chez + personne (chez le coiffeur, chez moi, chez nos amis, chez Pierre)


 
Et qu'en est-il des enseignes alors ? "chez Leclerc" est faux, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Marie3933

Pour les enseignes, l'usage hésite, c'est très fluctuant.
Je ne sais pas s'il existe une règle, mais il existe des tendances.
En général, si le nom du magasin est ressenti comme un nom propre de personne, on a tendance à utiliser "chez": "chez Leclerc".
Mais on entend aussi "à Leclerc", "au Leclerc" (celui qui est près de chez moi), de même: "Je vais à Carrefour" et "Je vais chez Carrefour" (par analogie avec "chez Leclerc").


----------



## matoupaschat

Marie3933 said:


> Pour les compléments de lieu, le français a tendance à employer
> - à+ article défini (à la boucherie, au supermarché, à l'école)
> - dans + article indéfini (dans une boucherie, dans un supermarché)
> 
> - chez + personne (chez le coiffeur, chez moi, chez nos amis, chez Pierre)


 


Marie3933 said:


> Pour les enseignes, l'usage hésite, c'est très fluctuant.
> Je ne sais pas s'il existe une règle, mais il existe des tendances.
> En général, si le nom du magasin est ressenti comme un nom propre de personne, on a tendance à utiliser "chez": "chez Leclerc".
> Mais on entend aussi "à Leclerc", "au Leclerc" (celui qui est près de chez moi), de même: "Je vais à Carrefour" et "Je vais chez Carrefour" (par analogie avec "chez Leclerc").


Tout à fait d'accord !


----------

